# My makeup collection update august 2012 (when did I buy all this???)



## Kurtina88 (Aug 13, 2012)

I founded i posted here my makeup collection in 2007... (here http://www.specktra.net/t/85328/my-makeup-collection  ), well after 5 years I think it is time to update! What an evolution! 

  	If you wanna know what something is, just ask.

  	Where all lives




  	First drawer: Bronzers, Blushes and highlighters








  	Second drawer: eyeshadows







  	Third drawer: liquid and gel eyeliners, eyeshadow bases, cream eyeshadows and falsies








  	Palettes








  	Foundations, primers, concealers, powder..








  	Some backups




  	Pigments and glitters







  	Brushes, lip & eye pencil, lipstick & lipgloss













  	FINISHED!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 14, 2012)

Love your collection  You have amazing brushes. I really wanna post pics of my tiny stash but looking at everyone's collections, I guess you cant really call mine a collection lol  love your blushes too...


----------



## Kurtina88 (Aug 14, 2012)

post it  when it will expand, it will be funny to look to your old makeup collection


----------



## EndingStart (Aug 14, 2012)

The little thing that your palettes live in is so cute! Great collection!!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 8, 2012)

I really like your collection! I love that pouch thing that holds your palettes.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 8, 2012)

^^ The pouch thing holding your palettes is really nice, love it!


----------



## AngieM (Sep 27, 2012)

WOW Love your collection!! Can't wait till mine is just as large


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Love your collection


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 17, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------

